# Fish dying after water change



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yesterday i did a roughly 10 gallon waterchange on my 100g tank. the stock is (was) 12 saulosi juvies (under an inch) and 3 bristle nose plecs (also under an inch). I refilled the tank using a 2 gallon bucket and dosed each bucket with "Top Fin water conditioner". On the back it says removes chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals. I checked our local city water suppliers website and it said they only have chlorine so I figured this stuff would do the job. For dosing I measured out enough for 2 gallons, than added the water to the bucket and let it stir before adding it to the water. in the following 24 hours *** lost 2 of my saulosi. The deaths werent immediate and the water didnt effect the temperature. Whats the deal?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I use Prime water conditioner which I find to work very well although it smells funky. Prime water conditioner removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia. I am thinking the ammonia part is very important because if ammonia levels are high your fish may die.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

What are the water test results on your tank? Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it possible that the bucket was contaminated with any other chemicals?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Is it possible that the bucket was contaminated with any other chemicals?


This would have been my question as well. Along with how long has the tank been set up? Is the tank cycled, what are ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate test results?

Also a 10% water change is pretty much useless. You do have a very low stocking number though for a 100 gallon tank.


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Bucket has only been used for moving aquarium water or holding my siphon hoses/nets. The tank was setup for I think 3 weeks prior to adding the fish. The fish have been in there for a week without any issues up until this point. Haven't lost any more since though and I didn't test at the time when I lost them. I suppose for future reference however that would be good practice. Im going to get my hands on some different water treatment chemicals as well as let the water sit in a holding tank for 24 hours before adding it to the tank to play it safe next time around.


----------



## BrandyEdwards (Aug 20, 2013)

You can remove the chlorine amount in water by adding alum to it.


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lost 2 more fish today. I cant believe this is happening again. This same **** happened a few months ago. I had 12 geophagus, they were fine for a month or so and than one by one they all died over a course of a week or 2.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite:0


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

What are your Nitrates at ?


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just tested it with an API nitrate kit, and it looks to be either 0. Solid yellow.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A reading of zero nitrates is usually a sign that your tank is not properly cycled. You said that the tank was cycled for about 3 weeks, what process did you use to cycle the tank?


----------

